# Aslan's OFA Results



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Aslan vom Zioner Berg...OFA prelims Hips: Good, Elbows: Normal

:happyboogie::groovy::toasting:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's awsome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats,,I'm waiting on Masi's with baited breath)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Aslan vom Zioner Berg...OFA prelims Hips: Good, Elbows: Normal
> 
> :happyboogie::groovy::toasting:


 Sounds great!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!!

Diane I'm waiting the same on Masi's results


----------

